# Chunk from cat's lip.



## Ch0pperg1rl (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi everyone. I am here in hopes to get some help on my cat's lip. About a month and a half or so ago i noticed a small spot missing from my cat's upper left lip. We didn't think much of it because he loves to mouse. Maybe one bit him we thought. Well it has started to look worse. It has gone way back. It's now a huge chunk missing out of his lip. It has never bleed, Or anything. He acts normal, Eats, Drinks, Plays, Ect... And he has never acted like it hurts. Does anyone know what this could be? 

Im thinking that a visit to his vet may be in his near future... my poor guy  I just hope its not cancer or something bad wrong with him. He's only 4


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Anything that changes like that in a drastic way should be looked at by a vet, and the sooner the better. It could be cancer, but I hope not.


----------



## CassiandRJ (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely bring him to the vet. Recent problems with my boy, Lyric, has made me do my research on "Rodent Ulcers", and from you describe, I am thinking thats what is wrong. Please, please, definitely bring him to the vet and have him examined, if rodent ulcers are ruled out (they should not have to test to figure out that it is a rodent ulcer), have your vet do tests to find out what the cause of this is.

Here is the article I read.

Ulcers In Your Cat's Mouth Eosinophilic Complex Disease


----------



## Ch0pperg1rl (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks- Im gonna read that right now. And try to make an appoitment as soon as i can! Looks like thats what it is. 


CassiandRJ said:


> Definitely bring him to the vet. Recent problems with my boy, Lyric, has made me do my research on "Rodent Ulcers", and from you describe, I am thinking thats what is wrong. Please, please, definitely bring him to the vet and have him examined, if rodent ulcers are ruled out (they should not have to test to figure out that it is a rodent ulcer), have your vet do tests to find out what the cause of this is.
> 
> Here is the article I read.
> 
> Ulcers In Your Cat's Mouth Eosinophilic Complex Disease


----------

